# DD WRT on Linksys WRT 54 GL v1.1



## technicks (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi.

Well i bought a new Linksys WRT54 GL version 1.1 on Ebay assuming it was pre installed with the DD WRT firmware. But they advertised it wrong so now if have to do it myself, but i am so confused about the DD WRT download section that i do not know which files to download.

I am planning to install the newest V24. So if someone knows which files i need to download please give a link.

I have a good guide for installing it http://timbermheay.wordpress.com/20...ll-dd-wrt-on-linksys-wrt54gl-wireless-router/
but it confuses me even more because it says that the version 1.0 should install the mini firmware first. But nothing on the 1.1.

I would really appreciate some help on this one.

Thanks .


----------



## mrhuggles (Aug 24, 2008)

you kinda got ripped off, the GL is a new avalable one so unless u got it for 25 dollars you definatly did get ripped off, either way, since its the same as a WRT54G v4.0 it should allow you to install directly from the menu... be ware you only have 16mb of ram and 4mb of flash!


----------



## technicks (Aug 24, 2008)

No man i payed $60 for it.

But i got it up and running. Found the bin files and flash went perfect.

Looking into overclocking it now.

BTW this router costs €60 where i live so it was still cheap for me.


----------



## mrw1986 (Aug 24, 2008)

I love my WRT54G flashed to DD-WRT, best thing ever!


----------



## technicks (Aug 24, 2008)

Do you have some info about some tips and tricks for the DD WRT.
Like upping the wireless signal or overclocking?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 24, 2008)

i  dd-wrt


----------



## mrhuggles (Aug 24, 2008)

overclocking is bad, upping the wifi to 84mw should be safe.


----------



## technicks (Aug 24, 2008)

OK thanks.
Should i mount a fan on top for cooling. Or i that only necessary when overclocking?

Is anyone familiar with a Yagi wifi antenna?
I have have seen ones who claim to have up to 5 miles broadcasting range. Would be awesome to use my own connection in my city.


----------



## mrhuggles (Aug 25, 2008)

overclocking is *really* bad and what do you wanna do? the only thing that overclocking the cpu will really help alot is when you have the SD card mod, it will make it read faster [SPI mode, it also overclocks the interface there]

if you want to up the wifi transmit strength a fan could help,... even just in general a fan is a good thing... wifi above 84mw should *definatly* have a heatsink attached to the chip and a fan ontop imho [ive seen lots of them die]

as for the cpu, you really need to check overclocking compatibility in the CFE[is that what thats called?] or you could brick the router.

i think its CFE someone correct me


----------



## thebeephaha (Sep 1, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> i  dd-wrt



Try Tomato, you may  it even more. I gave up DD-WRT for it.


----------



## mrhuggles (Sep 1, 2008)

yeah but openWRT + webif2 is really really great, especialy whiterussian


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 1, 2008)

mrhuggles said:


> overclocking is bad, upping the wifi to 84mw should be safe.



I did it a tad higher.  I also installed a HSF to make sure it stays cool.  Anyway, the DD-WRT firmware is amazing nonetheless.


----------



## mrhuggles (Sep 2, 2008)

if you think DD-WRT is amazing why dont you come over and check out openWRT + X-Wrt it has all of the missing features DD-WRT failed to copy properly... ipkg is what its all about


----------

